# Anybody Bunny hunting?



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I went out for an hour or so today, Penny put one out along the fence row to our hayfield and woods. Took about half an hour for her to circle him back to me, used the .410 bore today one head shot at about 10 yards and it was all over. Had one other chase and it holed up, just wanted to get a little exercise and fresh air for me and penny.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Ive got to get out and run my two dogs maybe in the morning if the weather cooperates, the beagles have been kind of put on hold since deer season.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Same, here. Just waiting for next deer gunweekend to be over and ill be out in force. Hopefully there will be a little more snow and be in the 30's.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was able to enjoy that wonderful sound of Cricket and Ringtail running bunnies for 10 years. Notnig like it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

normally thanksgiving is our big season kickoff, this is the first year we didn't go in 22 years! me and the dogs are getting antsy. i have the week off after x-mas. i intend on going till the dogs say they're done! i bet i'll give up before them....


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> normally thanksgiving is our big season kickoff, this is the first year we didn't go in 22 years! me and the dogs are getting antsy. i have the week off after x-mas. i intend on going till the dogs say they're done! i bet i'll give up before them....


My sons and I planned on thanksgiving day , like every year, everything all planned out, other than the heavy down pours. It was like this morning got up at 6;00, opened the door.....rain....had a cup of coffee, kept looking out the window before deciding not to go. i dont mind hunting in the rain, but when its pouring, no fun, I am still going to try and get out this afternoon.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats. We've been out a couple times this year, but haven't seen much. I sure do miss hunting rabbits with dogs.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Been out a couple times this year, with moderate results. i think I have gotten 6 so far in 3 or 4 trips. No dogs just kickin brush, got one yesterday in the snow strom. Wasn't that excited to hunt more to check out the new spot, it looks killer can't wait to try it when it's not blowing 40 maybe they won't all be holed up.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

With this snow on the ground, rabbit hunting is the only thing on my mind. I've got two with the stickbow so far this year.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

anglerNpurgatory said:


> With this snow on the ground, rabbit hunting is the only thing on my mind. I've got two with the stickbow so far this year.


Now thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Daisy, Hootie, two buddies and i went out last saturday. Seven up 1 down! The dogs ran good just kept holing up on us. after this upcoming gun weekend i'll be wide open on it till the end of the year


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure how to read the last post,but you ARE allowed to small game hunt THIS weekend.



...unless you are going deer hunting.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

no u can not hunt during deer gun season. only waterfowl...
[email protected]


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Not so fast Quickdraw. Only during the first week of gun is your statement true. Bonus weekend you are allowed to hunt small game.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It is unlawful to hunt any wild animal except deer, coyote, waterfowl, or wild boar during the 7-day deer gun season from November 29 through December 5, 2010 between 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
good lookin' out. i thought it was closed this weekend as well. still wouldn't want to let the beagles out of my sight though. too many idiots out there!


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, Gary. Every rabbit taken the hard way is just as much a thrill as the first rabbit I ever shot. Something about making a harvest with gear you made with your own hands. Well, it's a combo of feeling like a kid again, and feeling like THE MAN!


----------

